# JL AND SUPERSTOCK TJET SPRING SHOOTOUT REMINDER (not a VHORS EVENT)



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Racers, Time is running short, Saturday is almost here.I've picked up some MORE SPONSORS THIS WEEK.....BUD'S HO, RACER X (BEAR), AND MEV.
This is a reminder for the(5th annual) JL AND SUPERSTOCK TJET RACE
(THE SPRING SHOOTOUT)
on Saturday, APRIL 23,in Oak Hill WV.Doors open at 8 am, tech at
10:15 There should be a lot of racers from several states such as
KY,OHIO,PA,VA,NC,WV,AND TENN.There should be some racers coming down
to practice for the QUAD STATE SERIES starting in June 11th.This
should be another good event. If you need rules or directions email
me and I'll help you out the best I can. Here are some pics of my
track you will be running on. It is a tomy 97 foot 4 lane track with
Trakmate lap counter.....

Here are the pics....

http://public.fotki.com/Jovick/garys_stuff/race_track_nov_2001/

If you like high speed,
then come on down and have some fun !I have several sponsors for
this race.....
BRP PRODUCTS
RADICAL DECALS
JAG HOBBIES
DUNLAP MOTORPLEX (SCOTT DUNLAP)
MOONSTONE RACING PRODUCTS
RACER X (BEAR)
BUD'S HO
MEV

There are some more SPONSORED products coming in !
GARY

GARY BUTNER
RT 2 BOX 303-Z
OAK HILL WV 25901
304-469-9228


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice Track!!!

Wishin I Lived Closer.

Jason


----------

